# Gun oil in my bag straps



## NHShooter (Sep 25, 2006)

Long story short, I kept a bottle of gun oil in my shooting bag, which was ontop of the straps to my hunting bag. The container broke and seeped into the strapping (all padded and whatnot.) This happened a while ago and the smell has mostly dissipated but I would like to clean it up more - Does anyone have a suggestion for removing the odor from my bag? I'm not taking it predator hunting, just deer. If I have to get a new bag so be it, but I would much rather clean the bag if it can be done effectively enough.

The google has given a few different ideas, but most these "how to" content farms are pretty hokey on many other things.

Thanks

-Dave


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Use a presoak sulition of a landury soap like tide. Soak the bag in the mixture for a couple of hours then wash it like normal with laundray soap for the amount of water needed to cover a small load. Rince then refill the washer for a small load add a bout a 1/4 of a small box of baking soda rince and dry hang in a area where air can flow around it. I use our screen porch to hang all my hunting stuff for about two weeks to air be fore season opens.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

After washing your bag keep a couple cover scent wafers in there, I like the fresh earth scent.


----------



## NHShooter (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys - Looking forward to the season!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

a bout,rince ??? WTF? Must be a product of the public education system.


----------

